# If you're hitching, quit bitching.



## JarnsSmellyFuck (Jan 11, 2010)

This is about my first time hitting the road.


I was sitting at my moms one beautiful autumn day, and out of nowhere my feet had gotten itchy for road. Well this had been occuring for some time now but I held off on it.
So the following night I got my gear together and started walking down the road heading toward the 74-N from NC to OH. I was waiting on the ramp for a good 2 hours flying my sign as the sun started to go down about ready to call it a night when I seen a car coming to hit the ramp. I stood up and flew my sign high, and the car actually stopped. I grabbed my gear and tossed it in the back.

I introduced myself as the guy did as well, even still I had my blade curled into my hand out of site. He began messing with the radio and asked me if I liked the music and I said yes ( even though I hated it ). Just as we got into VA he took a different exit and said he had to stop and piss. I started to get nervous when he pulled into a vacant lot down a dirt road, so as he got out to piss I did the same to stretch my legs.

Just then he came back over put his hand on my shoulder and said "I bet that bag hurts your back don't it?". Naturally I said yes and began to flip out my blade just as he began rubbing my back, just as I had decided to let it slide his hand went down with the quickness and he said "let me touch your dick" at about that time I swung my blade and caught his arm with it. He races around gets in his truck and speeds off, luckily I managed to grab my gear before he did. 

Needless to say I made it to a truck stop the next morning and caught a pleasant straight shot ride with a trucker all the way to OH. All in all the moral is, always expect the unexpected.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 11, 2010)

damn dude... that kinda sucks for your 1st ride, but hey... atleast you were prepared for it!


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 11, 2010)

And you kept on a keepin on...thats important.


----------



## JarnsSmellyFuck (Jan 11, 2010)

Damn right, I never give up.


----------



## anywhere_but_here (Jan 11, 2010)

yay for creepy douche bag rides. I've had a couple myself


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 13, 2010)

So you just up and cut the dude? That's cool, but be careful doing that. If he had gone to the cops, you wouldn't be able to claim self defense, and would probably have ended up getting a few felony charges.

That being said, I understand how it would be tempting to just start whiling out on a creeper like that.

mike


----------



## rezmutts (Jan 13, 2010)

no shit, sounds fucked up.. I usually carry a knife when i hit the road too..


----------



## Tad (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah I've had a few creepy rides, but when they start hinting at things and I make it CLEAR I want none of it they stop. it's weird that every single time I've had a creepy ride it was old dudes. and right after I say "No, not into that" they suddenly remember they have an errand to run and drop me off at the next exit (which is good)


----------

